# What is your Every Day Carry (EDC)?



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I am on another forum and a discussion there made me want to ask this group what their EDC is.

I'll start:
Kershaw Blackout
Duluth Trading Co. Coin pouch
10' super thin tape measure
Keys (truck, house, toolbox) with Polish key fob (gift from parents on trip from Poland)
Burts Bees Chapstick
Pen (donated from the local bank or my wifes work)
Spudz glasses cleaner
Mints
Leatherman Wave (on belt)
Wallet (cards & receipts, no cash I have a wife and 3 kids)
Sharpie marker
Primos 1 AA flashlight (I like the Coast 1 AA light better but it is bulkier with the focusing lens)
Klein electricians scissors (one of the handiest and most used things I carry. My wife used to make fun of the scissors until she used them. They will cut wire, thin metal, plastic etc)
Ruger LCP with extra mag in a Recluse single sided holster (when I can, my job does not allow CC or if I go to pick up my kids at school, HIGHLY illegal).
SimpleShot Scout slingshot when I am wearing cargo pants and have the pocket space.

That pretty much covers it.

Sasq.

Almost forgot: my cell phone.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Coldsteel Pocket bushman

leather/paracord sling

Rangerbands(hold sling together)

Flatband butterfly shooter or BC luxor wide mouth slingshot (shirt pocket)

7 marbles(at least)

Leatherman pirania 
Marlin spike(handy)
Cell Phone (flashlight app)


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

*My EDC things are various depending on clothing and daily job.*

*Flashlights:*

Walther tactical or http://www.midwayusa.com/product/143019/walther-tactical-pro-flashlight-led-with-2-cr123a-batteries-aluminum-black

Petzl Tikka headlamp http://www.rei.com/product/751757/petzl-tikka-plus-led-headlamp

*Knives:*

Spyderco Superhawk (sometimes), https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=312

Spyderco Ocelot and https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=199

My favorite a Mikov Predator Switchblade (best switchblade for EDC if you like the stuff, super easy to sharpen and can be assembled for left handed usage)

http://www.armesbastille.com/produits-neufs/MIKOV/Predator-Bois/6261/product.php.en

Wenger (not new Victorinox version of course!!) is with me all the time if I can't open a switchblade publicly.

http://mousegunaddict.blogspot.hu/2012/07/wenger-blackout-evo-63-gear-review.html

Opinel folding saw (outdoor or public parks for after storm harvests)

http://www.amazon.com/Opinel-inch-Beechwood-Handle-Folding/dp/B000REZBW6

*Watch:*

Tissot Stainless steel (sometimes) http://us.tissotshop.com/men/classic-watches/tissot-pr-100-men-s-quartz-black-dial-with-stainless-steel-bracelet.html

Casio Tough Solar G-Shock (5610) mostly http://casio.timecenter.hu/casio+orak/g-shock+karorak/GW-M5610-1.ora

*Various:*

Paracord bracelet and Toolring for various nuts.

Bottle opener keyring.

Topeak multi tool (Mini Pro 20 gold) http://www.topeak.com/products/Mini-Tools/mini20pro_gold

*Slings:*

OTT Aluminum EDC frame and or various PFS (like nylon and HDPE constructions)

Penpouch ammo holder (10mm x 14pcs) or 8mms in the pocket ))))


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My wallet

My iPhone 6+

My car keys

and sometimes ....... This ;- )









wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow y'all are serious.

I keep a phone in my left pocket.

Pen and chapstick in my right.

Wallet in my back.

Everything else goes in the man satchel. THAT always contains a flatcat or two, bunch of 3/8" ammo, then phone charger, pens, loose change, eyeglass wiper cloths, etc.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I should explain my list a bit further.

All of this fits in my pockets with the lone exception being the Leatherman Wave. I don't like to wear too much stuff on my belt. I feel like a tool when I have all the junk hanging off my belt, batman style.

All of this stuff are things that I use regularly. The exception to that is the LCP. I carry it with hopes that I will never have to use it but would rather have it and not need it rather than the other way around.

When I look at what I actually carry, I realized it seems like a ton of crap but It is extremely useful.

I started this thread because I think you can get a chance to know a person by the stuff they find to be necessary and useful in a daily situation.

Thanks for the replies.

Sasq.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wallet, keys, pocket knife, cell phone, camera, Taurus TCP.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wallet , cell phone , keys . That's it .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Lizard, wallet. Cellphone, lots of microSD and one USB reader, 2 USB pen, multitool with flashlight (nothing special but useful), credit card knife and keys 
That's all


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

My Ruger,

.45 L/C


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Widget said:


> Lizard, wallet. Cellphone, lots of microSD and one USB reader, 2 USB pen, multitool with flashlight (nothing special but useful), credit card knife and keys
> That's all


How and, more importantly, why do you carry a lizard?

Sasq


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

wyosasquatch said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Lizard, wallet. Cellphone, lots of microSD and one USB reader, 2 USB pen, multitool with flashlight (nothing special but useful), credit card knife and keys
> ...


A lizard is the slingshot made by flicks and in my actual and temporary job i have a lot of nothing to do and a big garden.. So I went there and shoot


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Wallet
Phone
Keys
Victorinox spirit multi tool.
And usually a slingshot in my back pocket and a afew .38lead lol... Because y'know - just incase  haha

I have a shoulder bag that I leave in the boot of my car however that has other bits inside. Its my "incase of emergancy" bag. I take it with me if im planning a big day out on foot too.

Mr-S


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Widget said:


> wyosasquatch said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Ah! Makes perfect sense now. I was wondering how you kept a lizard in your pocket. The mental picture as hilarious to me at least.

Sasq


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

wyosasquatch said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > wyosasquatch said:
> ...


Lol back in the day I used to carry an albino lab mouse around in my pocket or inside my T-shirt. Always good for some hilarious reactions when she unexpectedly popped her little head up out my collar, made some pretty big guys jump n scream like little girls, too. But the lizards all stayed in the terrarium.

That was in the days before rediscovering slingshots though, the mouse is now long dead and what remains of the lizards have found a good new home.

So yeah, the lizard comment made me smile as well, tnx ????


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

wyosasquatch said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > wyosasquatch said:
> ...


My fault
For me in the last week... Lizard is no more a reptile but flicks shooter.. So I'm convinced that everyone understands me
Sorry for this


----------

